# 60 d grip canon vs phottix



## delko (Feb 2, 2012)

Ey. 

Please  tell me if anyone have bad experiences of phottix battery grips.. Aswell as the meike bg-e9 
Its alot cheaper than the original canon battery grip.
Will use it with original canon lp-e6...

Comes with a AA battery magazine aswell...

Im an amateur so i dont use my dslr daily.

Thank you


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2012)

Never heard of phottix.  

I've used two different off-brand grips.  one has lasted a very long time, the other broke when my camera bag rolled down the stairs.


----------



## Postman158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I got my grip for my 60D on amazon, it was the off brand one. Its worked perfectly fine for me for as long as I've had it (last... August?). I also had the off brand one from amazon for my T2i, with zero problems.


----------



## Redbaron (Feb 3, 2012)

Loving the Meike grip, but have only had it about a month - 2 genuine batteries in it and it's working well. $40


----------



## jerry.perez (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I purchased a Oteka brand grip for my 60d and two geniune Canon batteries for it. A couple of days later i started to get shutter errors on the dslr. So i investigated a little and found that the errors where from the grip. So a week later i got a Canon battery grip and haven't had a problem since then. But i guess this also could have just been the one i had.


----------

